# Signs of Hot trouble?



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is my HW Monitor Screen Shot.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

This is not looking good. EVO is ordered but I dont know why GFX is so Hot.

These are IDLE temperatures.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there too much dust in cabinet? Proper airflow inside the cabby?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 17, 2012)

I got one Exhaust fan at rear and the default CPU fan.

I airflow is not good. Only inlet is from side panel which directs air on the CPU fan. then hot air is exhausted by rear fan...GFX is not getting real air flow ad decent amount of dust in the cabinet. 

What should be these temp ideally? 

I have removed side panel totally to see if the temp get down.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2012)

There must be Dust on the fans of CPU and dust. Also the heatsink of CPU.

My temps on the Phenom II x4 840 is always below 40c. The temps you got are very high.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2012)

Clean cpu hsf and apply freash thermal paste.Also post cpuz screenshot.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 17, 2012)

I am ordering CM Hyper 212 EVO and 560 Ti in coming weekends. 

That time I will get the dust and Default HSF out. 

@ techfreak - Thanks for info. Guess mine are too high even though CPU is undervolted. 

Couple of questions: 
Do I need to remove motherboard from Cabinet for fitting EVO? Using Custom for first time.
Also the Compound shipping with it is good or I buy new? 

Any Tips on how to manage good airflow on my CM 335 cabby?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Do I need to remove motherboard from Cabinet for fitting EVO? Using Custom for first time.



if you cabinet have an access hole in motherboard tray, you can fit it without removing but best it'll be to remove.



Tech_Wiz said:


> Also the Compound shipping with it is good or I buy new?



good enough.



Tech_Wiz said:


> Any Tips on how to manage good airflow on my CM 335 cabby?



get rid of that cabinet chimney or whatever it is called. and you need 3 fans. also check if the fans are pulling air in or out.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 18, 2012)

I checked the fans.

1. CPU fan working perfectly.
2. Rear Exhaust Fan spinning but not pushing any air out at all.
3. Front Inlet Fan not working.

And While installing CPU I used the default Compound came with HS but had to remove it after 2-3 mins for fitting something else and then resetted again. Is this causing poor cooling of CPU? Because I checked various forums and Phenoms are idling around 30 and go to 60 MAX on Prime 95 with stock setts while mine Idles at 48 and Prime pushed it to 79 deg stable.

So I am replacing the 2 Fans of the Cabinet which are 120 mm I think and Replacing Thermal Compound. Any recommendations for the fan?


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

The Stock TiM comes with cpu HSF ain't of great quality - so the TiM thing could be an issue. Get CM Thermal Fusion 400 @ 500 bucks.

As for fans get CM LED 120mm 2k RPM 90CFM fans  - will cost you 450-500 bucks each.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help Guys.

I did following.

1. Replaced Stock Cooler with EVO.
2. Cleaned and reapplied New TIM that came with EVO.
3. Acetone used while cleaning it and worked like charm. CPU removed from Mobo before removing TIM as acetone reacts with certain plastics so didn't wanted to take risk.
4. Replaced the Non function rear exhaust CM 120 fan with Sunbeam 120 mm 21 db Fan.
5. Removed dust and cleared the cable clutter a bit.
6. The side panel Chimney thrown to dustbin.

Problems: 
1. I can't figure out how to remove the Front Fan of the CM Elite 335. No Clue how to access it as from the looks of it, it needs to be accessed from front which is covered.

Gains:
1. CPU Idles at 37 Now. Prime 6-7 Mins and it stabilize at 52 Deg. This is WAY To LOW as compared to earlier temps.
2. HDD Temp came down by 12 Deg to 35 Deg Odd. This will further reduce if I can fix replace that damn front Fan as it is required to Blow the Air on HDD and GFX. 560 Ti is still awaited and will come tomorrow.

nvm I got the Front Fan fitted. So Front is Inlet and Rear is exhaust. 

@ Sam you said 3 Fans are needed. Do you mean 3 Case Fans? There is only provision for 2. I have to Mod the side panel to fit 3rd to blow air on GFX


----------



## helion (Mar 23, 2012)

Front panels usually have their own screws visible on the inside of the box. Once you get that out, you can find where and how the front inlet fan is fastened. Many cabinets just have a way of accommodating the front fan onto the metal part of the cabinet by a snap-into-place method.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 23, 2012)

Already edited first post. Front fan is fitted. Need to know from Sam or someone else how to fit 3rd fan in this cabby.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

take a close look to this pic 

*lowtek.ca/roo/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/IMG_0310.jpg

remove the black air duct from the side panel and you will be able to use a 80mm case fan there but make sure that the fan won't touch Evo and on the blank mesh of the side panel you can attach a 80/120 mm fan to improve the cooling further


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 24, 2012)

Well Point 1: You can't attach the EVO till you get rid of the chimney. There is absolutely no Space left between panel and EVO (2 mm to be precise) so There is a No Go.

80 mm Fan at bottom is quite possible though. Enough room left between that and GFX. So that will make 
1 80 mm Fan blowing Air directly on GFX
1 120 mm Fan blowing air on HDD which then goes on to GFX
1 120 mm Exhaust.
1 120 mm CPU Fan

Good enough I guess.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 1, 2012)

Update: After installing GTX 560 Ti If I go to stock volt and raise speed 3.7 GHz it overloads the PSU and it starts beeping. 

Undervolted to 1.275 and 3.2 GHz and things are OK.

I guess PSU is really on the border.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 3, 2012)

Now I have Bought New Cabinet & PSU (Refer Sig for Details) and tried to OC the CPU.

All thing kept in AUTO &

Multiplier x 20 = 4 GHz -- Computer Hang on Windows Boot Screen
Multiplier x 19 = 3.8 GHz -- Same as above.

What can be wrong? This PSU is more than enough for any power requirement of this Rig. Also Temps are not an issue now as EVO + 5 Case Fans.

Any suggestions?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 3, 2012)

voltage issue


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 3, 2012)

Voltage is set to Auto. So it should adjust accordingly?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 3, 2012)

^Yes..


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Voltage is set to Auto. So it should adjust accordingly?



set the cpu vocre to 1.5v manually.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 4, 2012)

Hmm that fixed it. Now its running at 4018 Mhz. Temps shot up b 7 to 10 Deg overall though. 

Moderate gaming is causing 57 Deg which is well below TjMax of 79 Deg hence not bothering. 
Thanks for the Tip.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

^^ mine also ran at same speed with same amount of cpu vcore but I've decided to run my 955BE at stock speed with 1.25 cpu vcore for the time being - once the summer season is over I'll bump up the clock speed again.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 5, 2012)

The 800 Mhz boost is really showing effect in WC III launch speed. 

Why Wait you got CM 212 also right?


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

^^ yep, but I think the games I'm playing right now ( Kingdom of Amalur ) don't require that much cpu power - so saving some power to see how efficient a cpu can run at stock speed with lowest possible cpu vocre - I was able to successfully run the cpu with only 1.225 cpu vcore at stock speed but as I was facing start up issues I've to se;lect 1.25v - anyway, will experiment with 1.2v cpu vcore only next time


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 12, 2012)

Well I bumped Multi to 20.5 and not its running at 4118 Mhz.

Anything above this and its BSOD.

Whats the Way forward? or I have hit the wall of Air cooling 

Changing BUS frequency by 10 MHZ..i.e. 200 Mhz +10 Mhz also giving BSOD.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2012)

^^ only way is to bumping up the cpu vcore but don't go over 1.55v with Air cooling but even 1.55v is risky in this hot summer season ( and cheap mobos don't have VRM heatsink, remember ? ) and don't let the cpu temps cross over 62c/65c.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 14, 2012)

I think 4 to 4.2GHz is pretty much the Wall for PH II. Performance boost received so far is enough and I will try to reduce Volts to 1.45v to reduce temps.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

in my case anything lower than 1.5V was not enough for 4Ghz.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 15, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I think 4 to 4.2GHz is pretty much the Wall for PH II. Performance boost received so far is enough and I will try to reduce Volts to 1.45v to reduce temps.



check how many phases does ur mobo has... gigabyte has an 880g with 3+1 phase if you have that board..... dial down the crazy on the Vcore you could still scale the clocks up with lower temps...

and phenom II's "wall" is ~7GHz...

also check how stryker black e oc'ed his system thats how  u should OC too.... only clock speeds dont help in increasing performance...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 15, 2012)

I meant to say for air cooling man. Whos gonna pour LN2 24x7 to keep it running at 7 GHz  

And can you provide the link for that OC thing?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 15, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/156317-maximum-oc-limit-phenomii-x4-955-a.html

Yea, the wall suggests cpu's organizational/architectural wall... 4.1GHz is pretty much the limit on air for Phenom II X4 955...


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I meant to say for air cooling man. Whos gonna pour LN2 24x7 to keep it running at 7 GHz
> 
> And can you provide the link for that OC thing?



@ OP - continue your OC discussion here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/156317-maximum-oc-limit-phenomii-x4-955-a.html


----------

